# Our Christmas Trees 2012



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought I would start a thread where we could photos of our Christmas trees 

Here is ours this year


----------



## Hoot (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Kylie!
I gotta ask....What is it like celebrating Christmas in your part of the world with summer coming on? Just wonderin' mind you. I think it would be kind nice, even though christmas lights reflectin' off the snow are beautiful.


----------



## chopper (Dec 4, 2012)

Here it is!  I sure do love Christmas. Great idea for a thread!!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful trees Kylie & Chopper 
My camera needs charging I will post a pic later.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2012)

So pretty guys. I'll try to get 
Gina to post a picture of our beauty this weekend.
kades


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 4, 2012)

We're actually in Florida over the holidays, so no Christmas tree here.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Very nice, Kylie!
> I gotta ask....What is it like celebrating Christmas in your part of the world with summer coming on? Just wonderin' mind you. I think it would be kind nice, even though christmas lights reflectin' off the snow are beautiful.



Thank you Hoot 

I am so used to having Christmas in Summer and sunshine, so I wouldnt know what it is like in the cold and snow etc

Steve thought it was weird, he still does, since he was born in England, he had many, many cold, snowy Christmases over there and finds it strange when it is sunny and warm at that time


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chopper, lovely tree


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Hoot
> 
> I am so used to having Christmas in Summer and sunshine, so I wouldnt know what it is like in the cold and snow etc
> 
> Steve thought it was weird, he still does, since he was born in England, he had many, many cold, snowy Christmases over there and finds it strange when it is sunny and warm at that time



I grew up in Michigan and when I was about 10, my grandparents retired to Florida. We started visiting them at Christmastime and loved telling our friends back home that we had gone swimming in the ocean on Christmas Eve.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I have the fake tree down and ornamanets, BUTTT nothing is up yet.

Photo later this month, it is worth the wait...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Beautiful trees Kylie & Chopper
> My camera needs charging I will post a pic later.



Thanks Chef 

Cant wait to see your tree too


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

kleenex said:


> Well I have the fake tree down and ornamanets, BUTTT nothing is up yet.
> 
> Photo later this month, it is worth the wait...



Looking for to it K....waiting in anticipation


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2012)

3rd year for this fibre optic tree. Sorry that it's a bit blurry - no tripod. The colour wheel isn't going around. I will have to open up the base and see if it is something I can fix. It's a lot more fun when it changes colour and twinkles.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lovely tree Taxy


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 4, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I grew up in Michigan and when I was about 10, my grandparents retired to Florida. We started visiting them at Christmastime and loved telling our friends back home that we had gone swimming in the ocean on Christmas Eve.



GG, we moved to California from Minnesota when I was just a baby and one year my Mom sent Christmas pictures back to Minnesota of us at the beach here in December.  The following year half the Minnesota relatives came out here to plant themselves in our house for the winter. Mom always said she learned her lesson about bragging about our winter climate. 

Our tree is up but not completed yet.  When it is, I'll be back with a picture.  Great idea K !!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I grew up in Michigan and when I was about 10, my grandparents retired to Florida. We started visiting them at Christmastime and loved telling our friends back home that we had gone swimming in the ocean on Christmas Eve.



Yes, it certainly is a good feeling having Summer at Christmas, a lot of people have BBQ's for Christmas Day lunch and dinner with lots of seafood etc and spend time at the beach


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> GG, we moved to California from Minnesota when I was just a baby and one year my Mom sent Christmas pictures back to Minnesota of us at the beach here in December.  The following year half the Minnesota relatives came out here to plant themselves in our house for the winter. Mom always said she learned her lesson about bragging about our winter climate.
> 
> Our tree is up but not completed yet.  When it is, I'll be back with a picture.  Great idea K !!



Thanks Kayelle 

Look forward to seeing your tree


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's ours.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice trees!

I would imagine spending Christmas in Aussie is like spending Christmas in 80 degree SoCal weather.  lol...


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's hoping this worked.


----------



## Addie (Dec 4, 2012)

I got frustrated and called Spike. He walked me through. Now if I can just remember what I did. If not he will get another call.

Last year they had a big flood in the storage room. A lot of the decorations go wet and were covered in mud. Including the snowflakes. I suppose I could have washed them and restarched them. But I will have to get busy and make some more.

When I first moved in here, I gave all my decorations to the building. The crocheted snowflakes had glitter glued on them and the lights from the tree made them really sparkle. I have more pictures that I will send along shortly.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 5, 2012)

We cleared the space for the tree this morning, and TB got all the boxes out of the shed the other day, but I was a little tired so didn't get it up tonight as planned.  We have a fake tree - not out of want but I am severely asthmatic and allergic to most evergreens!  I would love a real tree but at least this one I don't have to water and it looks great with all the decorations.

My only sad point is that the last three Christmases Dad sat in the living room while I decorated the tree (TB puts it up and adds the lights, I take it from there).  It was so neat going over ornaments from my childhood with Dad and showing him TB's family ornaments and ones we have bought together over the years.  But I am sure both my parents will be looking down at our masterpiece tree when it is done!

Will post pictures of the "reveal"


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2012)

Addie, that is one big, beautiful tree.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Addie, that is one big, beautiful tree.


 
That is the Community Room and is 1.5 stories high. The tree goes right up to the very top. There isn't even room for an angel. My next door neighbor did most of the decorating. When I went down to see her yesterday morning, she was up on the ladder doing the top. I threw a tizzy fit. She is older than me. Went to the office and they made her come down. They had the maintenance man finish the top under her direction.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovely trees everyone 

This is so great seeing them all


----------



## bakechef (Dec 5, 2012)

keeping Christmas low key this year, so no tree.  I just need a break, hopefully being able to have Christmas on my own terms this year will help me get excited about Christmas again.

I did hang a wreath on the front of the house, and have the mantle decorated!


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

bakechef said:


> keeping Christmas low key this year, so no tree. I just need a break, hopefully being able to have Christmas on my own terms this year will help me get excited about Christmas again.
> 
> I did hang a wreath on the front of the house, and have the mantle decorated!


 
I have done that for several years. I no longer can afford presents for the family. With 17 grand and great grand children, who can afford it. So if I am going to give any presents it is with my efforts toward food. This year it is with cookies. Everyone in the family loves peanut butter cookies. You can never go wrong with them. And I also am making the pumpkin/cranberry/nut cookies for my daughter. The last ones are the Sea Salt ones from The Chew. The family knows to put in their requests for cookies early. The Sea Salt ones will be the surprise for them. 

One year I told my sister that I was going to my daughter's for Christmas. Then I told my daughter that I was going to my sister's. I got to spend a very quiet day at home. I did the same thing the next year. But I got caught. My sister called my daughter's house asking to speak to me. The gig was up. One year I did go in town to help serve the homeless veterans. I found that to be very satisfying.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have done that for several years. I no longer can afford presents for the family. With 17 grand and great grand children, who can afford it. So if I am going to give any presents it is with my efforts toward food. This year it is with cookies. Everyone in the family loves peanut butter cookies. You can never go wrong with them. And I also am making the pumpkin/cranberry/nut cookies for my daughter. The last ones are the Sea Salt ones from The Chew. The family knows to put in their requests for cookies early. The Sea Salt ones will be the surprise for them.
> 
> One year I told my sister that I was going to my daughter's for Christmas. Then I told my daughter that I was going to my sister's. I got to spend a very quiet day at home. I did the same thing the next year. But I got caught. My sister called my daughter's house asking to speak to me. The gig was up. One year I did go in town to help serve the homeless veterans. I found that to be very satisfying.



I asked my mom to not come down this year.  The last two Christmas were rough with one being my dad's last (we kind of knew it would be) and last year when he was gone.  I know that if mom is here then family will land from out of town, so I will have a house full.  I work 8 hour shifts and then  come home to a house full.   I spend every waking moment making sure that everyone is well fed and having a good time.  By the time Christmas is over, I'm exhausted.  I have started to dread Christmas.  Mom has lots of family back home, so she wont be alone.

Add to that, I love to bake for people as gifts.  There is a downside to this, people will ask me to bake for them to give as gifts (they pay me), so my holiday season means 8 hours at my job and all evening until midnight baking for others, because I couldn't say NO!  Not this year, I'm baking what I want when I want and giving it as gifts.  My co-workers are the ones that think I'm their personal baker.  Luckily my friends will just enjoy the stuff and maybe ask for the recipe.  I'm back to enjoying holiday baking.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2012)

Good to hear that you learned to say no, Bakechef.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

Learning to say "No" is a lifetime effort. My daughter has no idea how bad the pain is in my leg. And I don't want her to know. She has enough on her plate. Only Spike knows. He does what he can for me. So when she asked me to make some cookies for her party, I could not say "No."


----------



## Cindercat (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not at home enough to have a tree at home so I do my decorating at school. Since I've had the LifeSkills class I've forced myself to give up control of the tree & let the kids decorate it. Some years I can't resist rearranging after school but they did a pretty good job this year. Note the time on the clock...That's PM... See it's dark outside. I've been there late a lot this year.
  Under the clock is a framed poem one of my former students , not from LifeSkills, wrote & framed for me when she graduated high school. She just graduated from Johnson & Wales Culinary school last summer & came back a few weeks ago to show me her diploma. Made me cry.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2012)

Cindercat, that is a beautiful tree, and a wonderful story about your student.  You really enjoy your job and it shows.  Your Lifeskills students will really benefit from your caring heart.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Here's ours.



Andy, I love your tree! It is really cute!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lovely tree CC


----------



## taxlady (Dec 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Cindercat, that is a beautiful tree, and a wonderful story about your student.  You really enjoy your job and it shows.  Your Lifeskills students will really benefit from your caring heart.


+1


----------



## Addie (Dec 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Andy, I love your tree! It is really cute!


 
Ditto. I love the skirt under the tree.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2012)

I take no credit for how the tree looks in the photo.  I brought in a dead evergreen and SO made it look festive and attractive.  Then I took the picture.


----------



## Addie (Dec 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I take no credit for how the tree looks in the photo. I brought in a dead evergreen and SO made it look festive and attractive. Then I took the picture.


 

  Good one Andy. A real belly laugh.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 6, 2012)

The Mathematical Formula For a Perfectly Decorated Christmas Tree

The Mathematical Formula For a Perfectly Decorated Christmas Tree

When my tree is finally done I am FULLY going to blow the amount of ornaments the tree has to have, but I use wayyy less tinsel...


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 6, 2012)

I hate math. Let me know if mine is perfect


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

Your tree is so lovely GG 

I can see your cat looking up at it too


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Your tree is so lovely GG
> 
> I can see your cat looking up at it too



Thank you, Kylie. My next goal is to get the mantle decorated.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 7, 2012)

This is fun seeing everyone's Christmas trees!  I'm starting to feel some Christmas spirit!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 7, 2012)

*Christmas2012*

Here is the tree in my studio. We bring in a larger live tree Christmas Eve & we decorate. It gets planted on the property


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2012)

kleenex said:


> The Mathematical Formula For a Perfectly Decorated Christmas Tree
> 
> The Mathematical Formula For a Perfectly Decorated Christmas Tree
> 
> When my tree is finally done I am FULLY going to blow the amount of ornaments the tree has to have, but I use wayyy less tinsel...


 
I never could do math. I just like the fun of watching the kids have fun. to heck with perfect. We live in a not so perect world. And I like it that way. Keeps life interesting.


----------



## chopper (Dec 7, 2012)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> I hate math. Let me know if mine is perfect



Yours is perfect!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

That is lovely Chef


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 8, 2012)

Phew, it's finally finished.  I've had a Victorian style tree for many years, as it just goes with my "stuff".  I like the strands of pearls, glass icicles, bubble glass balls, and a collection of ornaments through the years.


----------



## chopper (Dec 8, 2012)

Beautiful tree!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 8, 2012)

That is so lovely Kay


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Merlot (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is my "Santa Tree"  I have another larger tree in my living room but the picture ended up kind of blurry!


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Here is my "Santa Tree" I have another larger tree in my living room but the picture ended up kind of blurry!


 
That is adorable.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 8, 2012)

So many beautiful/unique trees!  Love them!


----------



## Merlot (Dec 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> That is adorable.


 
Thank you! If I had room I would have about 10 trees up.   I love all the other trees posted!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 9, 2012)

That is lovely Merlot


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gorgeous Trees guys  Mine is still packed away. We are spending Christmas with my mother so I haven't taken our tree out. She's moved and doesn't have a tree so I'll take mine with for the kids.


----------



## Merlot (Dec 9, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That is lovely Merlot


 
Thank you


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2012)

chopper said:


> Yours is perfect!



Thanks, chopper!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Phew, it's finally finished.  I've had a Victorian style tree for many years, as it just goes with my "stuff".  I like the strands of pearls, glass icicles, bubble glass balls, and a collection of ornaments through the years.



It's beautiful, Kayelle. We collect painted glass balls and pretty ornaments through the years, too. A lot of them are souvenirs from our travels.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 9, 2012)

Usually we have quite an elaborate tree but this year looks like we may not have a tree at all and that's okay.  I've hung wreaths outside and other outdoor decorations are in place, as are quite a few lovelies inside, especially in the living room and dining room.

I'm still not able to get around at 100% mobility and we don't have any obligation to have any huge "event" at our house for Christmas this year, so low-key looks like the plan of the day.

Our weather certainly hasn't cooperated in any sort of wintry fashion, which would aid in making things seem more like Christmas.  Although I suppose it could change and fool us all.

I am toying with dragging out a tree I used to put up in my old dining room.  It is all done in red-white-and-blue and all the ornaments/decorations are of a patriotic nature.  It's not large but not too small either, which would be quite appropriate to sit on a table near the front windows in the living room.

I'm not concerned because there's still plenty of time as we never put our tree up until the week of Christmas and, who knows, maybe I'll be more mobile by then and we'll do something even bigger and more elaborate.

To be continued.....


----------



## kleenex (Dec 10, 2012)

The long awaited photos from my fake six foot Christmas tree are up.  I will share some more on Tuesday as I need to re shoot a few with my Olympus Pen E-PL1 digital camera.

P1010116small | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

P1010120small | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The ornament says "Maturity is Overrated"

P1010115small | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

P1010114small | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2012)

kleenex said:


> The long awaited photos from my fake six foot Christmas tree are up. I will share some more on Tuesday as I need to re shoot a few with my Olympus Pen E-PL1 digital camera.
> 
> P1010116small | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ...


 
Kleenis, that tree would delight any child on the face of this earth. I have always said, Christmas and trees are for the kids. Not adults. Each photo had me looking really close at all the sweet ornaments.


----------



## chopper (Dec 10, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Kleenis, that tree would delight any child on the face of this earth. I have always said, Christmas and trees are for the kids. Not adults. Each photo had me looking really close at all the sweet ornaments.



What about the adults that are still kids at heart?


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2012)

chopper said:


> What about the adults that are still kids at heart?


 
We are all kids at heart when it comes to Christmas and other celebrations.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 10, 2012)

I so love your Christmas ornaments K


----------



## kleenex (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes folks I have my FINAL three photos to show you of my tree...

P1010128small | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Perfection is hard to improve...

P1010124small | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

AND finally....

P1010127small | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Yes that is a candy wrapper pasted over the top of Santa....


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have always said, Christmas and trees are for the kids. Not adults.



So people without kids shouldn't have Christmas trees or celebrate Christmas? Why?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

Steve and I don't have kids, but we always have a Christmas tree up and decorations, it makes you feel good...I love everything about Christmas, it is the best and love seeing bright sparkly decorations and the lovely flashing lights on the tree


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 16, 2012)

daytime


Nighttime


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 16, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> View attachment 16595
> daytime
> 
> 
> Nighttime


 
That's a beautiful tree Somebunny  Love the simple colours, I don't like trees that look like they were made at the crayon factory


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> That's a beautiful tree Somebunny  Love the simple colours, I don't like trees that look like they were made at the crayon factory



Thanks Snip!  DH always whines, he likes colored lights and all different colored ornaments, so we compromise, he puts as many colored lights as he wants up outside. Lol!   Don't get me wrong....I like the multi-colored old fashioned trees of my youth, with all the hand made ornaments (don't like tinsel though) but this is what I want for now!  "To each their own" I enjoy seeing what makes everyone else happy!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 16, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> So people without kids shouldn't have Christmas trees or celebrate Christmas? Why?


I think it is a matter of choice. We used to celebrate Christmas (until 2003). The baking, the decorating, having friends in, etc. I even have 8 place settings of Spode's Christmas Tree china and lots of the serving pieces. It just got to be too much. And, taking all the decorations down, hauling the  tree out, I just do very low key now. A couple of decorations, I change a couple of the paintings for Christmas ones, and I'm done. Christmas Eve is movie night and finger food. No fuss, no bother. no stress, no fighting crowds at the mall. No one says you have to do all that. But if you like doing it, even if you don't have kids, you can still do it and have fun. I have a 4-ft stocking...


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2012)

That's one beautiful and *HUGE *tree Bunny! It must take forever to decorate, but it's truly spectacular!  As you can see, I enjoy all clear lights too.  It used to drive me crazy to have two lights of the same color next to each other.  Just color me OCD.


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> So people without kids shouldn't have Christmas trees or celebrate Christmas? Why?


 
No. I just love to watch kids, specially the small ones, reaction when the see the tree lit up for the first time and are just old enough to be entranced with wonderment. Four year olds get so excited at everything Christmas! You really have to wear them out on the 24th to get them to sleep at night. You could tell them a hundred times there is no Santa and they will never believe you. 

I had my kids believing in Santa for a loong time. I always told them "No, we can't afford that toy. You will have to see what Santa brings, or wait for your birthday." After all, if I couldn't afford it then for just one child, I certainly couldn't afford all those toys at Christmas! Like the Christmas they *all *got bikes. The tree just doesn't give the joy to adults that it gives to children. We see all the work that goes into putting it up. And then we dread taking it down and putting everything away again.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 16, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> View attachment 16595
> daytime
> 
> 
> Nighttime



I love your tree SB, it is magical


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Thanks Snip! DH always whines, he likes colored lights and all different colored ornaments, so we compromise, he puts as many colored lights as he wants up outside. Lol! Don't get me wrong....I like the multi-colored old fashioned trees of my youth, with all the hand made ornaments (don't like tinsel though) but this is what I want for now! "To each their own" I enjoy seeing what makes everyone else happy!


 
I don't like tinsel either. We don't have any and I refuse to buy it. Makes the tree look tacky. My ornaments are all different shades of purple and silver with different textures and my lights are plain. Luckily no one complains. Everyone likes our tree. The Brightly coloured gifts add enough colour anyway.
Taking my ornaments and a small tree to my mom this year. She doesn't have a tree and the kids won't be happy if there's no tree on Christmas eve.
I don't mind very colourful trees, just not in my house!


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 17, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> That's one beautiful and HUGE tree Bunny! It must take forever to decorate, but it's truly spectacular!  As you can see, I enjoy all clear lights too.  It used to drive me crazy to have two lights of the same color next to each other.  Just color me OCD.



Thank you Kayelle, your tree is lovely too.  Yes, it does take a long time to decorate mostly because I have to go up and down the ladder continuously  and I don't enjoy heights. But, it's worth it to me.

Thank you Kylie, I think it is "magical" too and that also makes it worth while.


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2012)

My daughter's living room is all black and white. Her tree is white with black and white ornaments. And some very unusual ones. LIke she has a whole collection of little black heels and boots. I don't know where she found them. The whole room looks like a scene from a 1930's movie. Her kitchen is red and white. Even her light switches are red along with her blinds. She has more decorating courage than I would have.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> My daughter's living room is all black and white. Her tree is white with black and white ornaments. And some very unusual ones. LIke she has a whole collection of little black heels and boots. I don't know where she found them. The whole room looks like a scene from a 1930's movie. Her kitchen is red and white. Even her light switches are red along with her blinds. She has more decorating courage than I would have.


 
That sounds amazing, wish I could see it


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

Awww, we love tinsel on trees 

I prefer our tree decorated with all silver tinsel and baubles but Steve like it all colourful, so this year that is what we had...next year, my turn


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Awww, we love tinsel on trees
> 
> I prefer our tree decorated with all silver tinsel and baubles but Steve like it all colourful, so this year that is what we had...next year, my turn


 
I just don't like the look of it, sorry  We like the strings of glittery ribbons and pearls. They don't shed like tinsel and they look beautiful for years. You should try them sometime. I bought mine about 10 years ago and I won't go back to tinsel.


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2012)

Then try to vacuum tinsel off the carpet. That is a chore I would only give to an ex husband.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> Then try to vacuum tinsel off the carpet. That is a chore I would only give to an ex husband.


 
That would be the main reason why I don't do tinsel!!!! 
It ends up all over your house and sticks to carpet like poo to a woolen blanket!


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> That would be the main reason why I don't do tinsel!!!!
> It ends up all over your house and sticks to carpet like poo to a woolen blanket!


 
Another one is the dang grass in Easter Baskets. that is all over the house for years to come.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> Another one is the dang grass in Easter Baskets. that is all over the house for years to come.


 
I agree! And sea sand after a beach holiday 

Nothing worse than sand in your crack :p
I prefer admiring the ocean from a distance and swimming in a pool.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2012)

And, if you have cats, tinsel is a bad idea. If you have a dog/cat that eats a glass ball, feed it cotton balls soaked in milk (and call your vet). 

Locally, one can buy pieces of tin that are twisted into tinsel. The guy who started this sold these at local Christmas Craft shows for years. I have several containers of them. The trick when undecorating the tree (to make sure you don't throw any out), is to count them as you put them away. I also have used swarf from the shop and spray painted it the colors I wanted to add to the tree--gold, purple, metallic red, etc. Also available at Lee Valley Tools in Canada. 

Victorian Tin Tinsel available at The Vermont Country Store


----------



## bakechef (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember our kitties would eat the "icicle" tinsel.  It would make the litter box festive too....


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't remember the last time I put tinsel on a tree or even saw a tree with tinsel on it.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 17, 2012)

My nana would decorate her artificial tree with tinsel.  After Christmas she would remove every last strand and put it away in a box for the next year.  This was just the lightweight stuff.  She had a box with very old heavy tinsel too.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2012)

One year, when I lived in Denmark, my landlady went away for Xmas and she lent me her old-fashioned ornaments. They included some candle holders for hanging on the tree. That year I lit my tree with candles. It was really pretty, but we never left the room with the candles lit.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I remember our kitties would eat the "icicle" tinsel.  It would make the litter box festive too....



We used to use that icicle tinsel back when I was a kid...it was silver, loved it


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

Our tinsel doesnt seem to make much mess at all 

In the past we have bought cheaper tinsel and that was very messy 

The tinsel we have now is more expensive and does not seem to shed which is great


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Our tinsel doesnt seem to make much mess at all
> 
> In the past we have bought cheaper tinsel and that was very messy
> 
> The tinsel we have now is more expensive and does not seem to shed which is great


 
I take it you don't have a 5yr old and a 10yr old that dance around with it on their heads


----------



## chopper (Dec 17, 2012)

The first Christmas my husband and I spent together we had a little tree with one nice ornament, lots of candy canes, and lots of tinsel. Hubby brought it home on top of the 79 Ford Pinto. We didn't have much, but we had each other. Wonder where those pictures are????...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2012)

Our first tree was red, blue and silver.  Dad gave us the tree and I cut the Pabst logo out of twenty beer cans as ornaments, a box of tinsel and a string of clear lights.  I scrounged an Angel for the top from Mom's cache of old Christmas decorations.  We got more fancy in later years and now we are down to no tree.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> One year, when I lived in Denmark, my landlady went away for Xmas and she lent me her old-fashioned ornaments. They included some candle holders for hanging on the tree. That year I lit my tree with candles. It was really pretty, but we never left the room with the candles lit.


A friend from Germany still lights candles on her tree. I always stop by on Boxing Day evening to see it lit. It is very pretty.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I remember our kitties would eat the "icicle" tinsel.  It would make the litter box festive too....


You must have had big kitties--the icicle tinsel (obviously was having a dyslexic moment this morning!) are about 6 inches long.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our first tree was red, blue and silver.  Dad gave us the tree and I cut the Pabst logo out of twenty beer cans as ornaments, a box of tinsel and a string of clear lights.  I scrounged an Angel for the top from Mom's cache of old Christmas decorations.  We got more fancy in later years and now we are down to no tree.


Who drank the beer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Who drank the beer?



That would have been Shrek...I'm more of a Gin and Tonic if I am going to have something.  O'course at that time, I think I was drinking Rum and Coke...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I take it you don't have a 5yr old and a 10yr old that dance around with it on their heads



ROFL  

How did you know what Steve gets up to


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> A friend from Germany still lights candles on her tree. I always stop by on Boxing Day evening to see it lit. It is very pretty.



That sounds lovely CWS


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> ROFL
> 
> How did you know what Steve gets up to



OK, Kylie, you must send us pics!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

Next time I catch him in the act


----------



## kadesma (Dec 24, 2012)

My tree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

Very pretty, Ma!  Love it!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very pretty, Ma!  Love it!


+1


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2012)

My mummy-in-law's Xmas tree. The lights were put on the tree six years  ago. The next year, the lights were moved further out, since the tree  had grown. It is now too big to try and fix the lights.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

That quite nice, actually!

There is a house down the street, they have hung lights on their arbor gate and they look like bunches of grapes and leaves.  The rest of the yard is done in white lights.  Very beautiful.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 25, 2012)

Finally got the pics off the camera and edited down.  Here is the 2012 tree.


----------



## Soma (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you all for sharing your trees; I love them all. They look so different lighted and un-lit! Interesting and fun!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 25, 2012)

Guys, your trees all look fabulous


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful Dave. I love it.
kades or Ma


----------



## chopper (Dec 27, 2012)

I never want to take the tree down after the holidays!  This year I took a picture and will use it as my wallpaper for the iPad.  That way I can look at even after I take the tree down.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 27, 2012)

chopper said:


> I never want to take the tree down after the holidays!  This year I took a picture and will use it as my wallpaper for the iPad.  That way I can look at even after I take the tree down.



I agree chopper,  I am probably going to leave mine up for another week


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> I agree chopper,  I am probably going to leave mine up for another week


I take mine down on the 6th of January. In Scandinavia that is the 13th day of Xmas, to most English speakers, it's the 12th day of Xmas.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 27, 2012)

Hah!  I knew it was probably my Scandinavian roots that were in charge in these matters


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2012)

I grew up in a Catholic community. Everyone left there trees up until January 6th. And so did I. Would I dare not?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> I grew up in a Catholic community. Everyone left there trees up until January 6th. And so did I. Would I dare not?



Yup, we have to wait for the Wise Men, who naturally lost their way because they wouldn't stop to ask for directions.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2012)

Kayelle, you reminded me of this:

*[SIZE=+2]Three Wise Women[/SIZE]*
​[SIZE=+1]You do know what would have happened if it         had been three wise WOMEN instead of three wise men, don't you?[/SIZE]

          [SIZE=+1]They would have asked for directions, arrived         on time, helped deliver the baby, cleaned the stable, made a         casserole, and brought practical gifts.[/SIZE]


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 27, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Beautiful Dave. I love it.
> kades or Ma



Thanks Ma! 

We will probably leave ours up until after my Mom visits jan 10 - 17.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Kayelle, you reminded me of this:
> 
> *[SIZE=+2]Three Wise Women[/SIZE]*
> ​[SIZE=+1]You do know what would have happened if it         had been three wise WOMEN instead of three wise men, don't you?[/SIZE]
> ...



*and there would be peace on earth! *,......thanks Taxi, I love that!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> Thanks Ma!
> 
> We will probably leave ours up until after my Mom visits jan 10 - 17.


 Mine always stays up til after my birthday on the 1st. but I'm tempted to try to go til the 6th.
ma


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 29, 2012)

Go for it Ma!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll probably leave ours up for another week, too. Meant to post this earlier, but have been busy  I love decorating the tree because pulling out my favorite ornaments reminds me of the people and places they came from and brings me great joy.

We got the white ornament, a clodagh, when we visited Ireland in 2003:






This one is handmade by my mother and it's over 40 years old:





There used to be a Christmas shop in our neighborhood when we first bought our house; we bought a few boxes of the hand-painted glass balls each year. The snowflakes remind me of growing up in Michigan.





A former neighbor's child made this gingerbread bear for us about 15 years ago.





My favorite aunt, now deceased, gave us this gorgeous ornament.





One of our former exchange students from Germany gave us this one.





Hope you're continuing to enjoy the holiday season!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I'll probably leave ours up for another week, too. Meant to post this earlier, but have been busy  I love decorating the tree because pulling out my favorite ornaments reminds me of the people and places they came from and brings me great joy.
> 
> We got the white ornament, a clodagh, when we visited Ireland in 2003:
> 
> ...


Your ornaments are true treasures oh so beautiful. 
kades


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2012)

GG, those ornaments are great, especially with the stories that go with them.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> GG, those ornaments are great, especially with the stories that go with them.



+1.....love the stories and the ornaments!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you  I appreciate it.


----------



## chopper (Dec 30, 2012)

I too have a memory tree.  Our first ornament to go on the tree each year is "our first Christmas together" one.  It went up this time for the 33rd time. Each ornament on the tree has a special memory and story to go with it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 30, 2012)

GG, what lovely ornaments you have on your tree 

I love the purple one with the Christmas trees on it and the snowflakes


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Our make shift tree that we took with to the B&B where my mom works. We opened gifts under the Boma and my son attempting to do an African dance 









Better late than never lol!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 15, 2013)

Snip, I cant see any pictures, just little squares


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Snip, I cant see any pictures, just little squares


 

That's strange. I can see them well when I log in. Must be the format, maybe your PC doesn't support it


----------



## Addie (Jan 15, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> That's strange. I can see them well when I log in. Must be the format, maybe your PC doesn't support it


 
Same problem here.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh darn! Maybe I can try and load them another way. I look later.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2013)

Addie said:


> Same problem here.


+1


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 16, 2013)

Snip, I have a Mac, it pretty much supports all formats of images...maybe there was an issue when you uploaded them

When I clicked on the images it was really weird as it opened up Gmail???


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll try again!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 16, 2013)

Still cant see them Snip...keeps taking me to Gmail, very odd


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Aargh! I'll ask my husband to help me when he gets home. Maybe I've done something wrong.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 16, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Kayelle, you reminded me of this:
> 
> *[SIZE=+2]Three Wise Women[/SIZE]*
> ​[SIZE=+1]You do know what would have happened if it         had been three wise WOMEN instead of three wise men, don't you?[/SIZE]
> ...



And there would have been peace on Earth, but....when they left, they would have said:


That donkey they are riding has seen better days.
I hear Joseph is out of work.
I wonder how long it will take to get your casserole pan back.
Didn't she wear those robes last year?
That baby looks nothing at all like Joseph.
"Virgin" my rump.  I knew her in high school.
Here are pictures of my tree.  All of my ornaments have some meaning or were bought on a vacation or to represent something special.  Last year, I used mini white lights, but I grew up with ceramic glass lights and I missed them.  I found these lights on Amazon.  They have an old fashioned c7 look, but are LED.  The bluebird represents my mother.  She loved them.  


A bit late, but thought I would share.


----------



## Addie (Jan 17, 2013)

Kathleen it is never too late to have happy memories. You just kept the Christmas Spirit alive a little bit longer for us. The tree looks beautiful.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Trying this one more time lol!
 Hope it worked this time! Our make shift tree in the middle of nowhere and Daniel doing an African dance!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Addie (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope. See the paper clip at top? click on that first, then find your picture and click on it. then upload it.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll have to email them to someone that's not a technophobe like me lol! The paper clip is not working!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


>



Cant see it Snip...it is showing the same little icon thing...you can see what we see now hopefully since I have quoted it


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Trying this one more time lol!
> Hope it worked this time! Our make shift tree in the middle of nowhere and Daniel doing an African dance!



Same icon here...it is weird!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

These are lovely 



Kathleen said:


> And there would have been peace on Earth, but....when they left, they would have said:
> 
> 
> That donkey they are riding has seen better days.
> ...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Same icon here...it is weird!


 
I've emailed them to Taxlady. Maybe she can help lol!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2013)

Let's see if this works for me, here are Snip's pix:


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Let's see if this works for me, here are Snip's pix:


 
It worked! Thank you again


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well done Taxy 

Great photos snip


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Kylie  We were at the B&B where my mom works for Christmas. Bought the tree there and took a few decorations with. Hubby took the pics with his phone. My camera is at my Dad's house. Caitlin was with my mom feeding Miss Molly (The B&B's pig)
Pitty she's not on these photo's


----------

